# Wasserfrösche verschwunden ?



## willi1954 (9. Mai 2013)

Moin

meine gesamte Teich/Wasserfrosch Population ist von einem Tag auf den anderen verschwunden.
Nachdem sie zu Beginn April zahlreich den Teich und den Filtergraben bevölkerte, so sind sie vor 2 Tagen plötzlich verschwunden. 
Wir hatten die Nacht einige Gewitter und Starkregen. Seither ist keiner mehr am/im Teich.
__ Fischreiher o.Ä. schliesse ich aus. Und das Wasserfrösche eine art Laichwanderung machen, hab ich auch noch nicht gehört. Nur 2 Winzlinge sitzen noch an ihrem Platz.

Hat jemand eine Idee ?

Grüsse Willi


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasserfrösche verschwunden ?*

Hallo Willi,
wie viele waren das denn? Vier, fünf oder hundert?
Bei einer "kleineren" Zahl tippe ich mal auf einen Fress-Sack mit vier Beinen?


----------



## willi1954 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasserfrösche verschwunden ?*

nix Fress-Sack, waren schon so an die 30..40, mittleren und richtig grosse. Mein Kater intressiert sich nicht für __ Frösche, fremde sind hier selten. 
Hunde haben wir nicht. Gibt zwar Waschbären hier in der Gegend, aber bislang haben sie mein Grundstück in Ruhe gelassen. Ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen, das Frösche bei grosser Feuchtigkeit auch mal wandern, um anderweitig was zum Futtern zu finden. Und Wasser hatten wir die Nacht reichlich (über 30 mm Regen)


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasserfrösche verschwunden ?*

Hmm, das sind schon ein paar mehr. Aber das alle auf Wanderschaft gehen?
Interessant - bin gespannt, ob jemand eine Erklärung dafür hat.


----------



## Majaberlin (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasserfrösche verschwunden ?*

Wasserfrösche gehen durchaus auf Wanderschaft! Wir haben im Vorgarten zwei kleine Teiche und im Garten hinten ein großen Teich, und die __ Frösche wandern hin und her, und das sind so 50 Meter. Einmal habe ich nämlich einen wiedererkannt, er hatte einen etwas verkrüppeltes Bein. Und früher in unserme Schrebergarten gab es auch einmal so einen - der war dann irgendwann in einem Teich 6 Grundstücke weiter - der hatte einen weißen Streifen, ganz merkwürdig.


----------



## Annett (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasserfrösche verschwunden ?*

Hallo,

gerade wenn es stark regnet, gehen die __ Frösche gern auf Wanderschaft. Wenn sich am Teich zu viele Konkurrenten oder zu wenig Weibchen angefunden haben, kann das schon eine gute Strategie sein.
Mir hüpfte heute Abend nach einem stärkeren Regen ein großer Frosch entgegen und dann in eine Ecke zwischen Haus und Hofmauer. Ich habe ihn dann erst mal zum Teich getragen und den Kater eingesperrt. Jetzt kann er von mir aus wandern, wohin er will.


----------



## Joerg (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasserfrösche verschwunden ?*

Hallo Willi,
meine Teich/Wasserfrosch Population entwickelt sich prächtig und die Überschüsse gebe ich gerne ab.

Es kann schon sein, dass sich durch eine hohe Population einige auf den Weg zu anderen Gewässern machen.
Viele sollten sich bei so einem guten Wetter eher etwas weiter vom Teich wegen besserer Nahrung entfernen und werden bald zurückkommen.


----------

